# Repairs and Installation



## Stuartsch (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello, we are in the process of purchasing a condo in San Jose Del Cabo. The unit is very dated and we will be purchasing new Fridge, Stove, Sink, water heater and AC Units. Can anyone recommend a good installation company ? Also have some sanding and painting we need to have done as well. Any help would be appreciated.

Stuart


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Stuartsch said:


> ..........we will be purchasing new Fridge, Stove, Sink, water heater and AC Units. Can anyone recommend a good installation company
> Stuart


What about Home Depot, if you buy the items there they can also quote installation done by sub-contractors who do their installation work for them, and the work should be guaranteed, at least in Canada that's how it works.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Stuartsch said:


> Hello, we are in the process of purchasing a condo in San Jose Del Cabo. The unit is very dated and we will be purchasing new Fridge, Stove, Sink, water heater and AC Units. Can anyone recommend a good installation company ? Also have some sanding and painting we need to have done as well. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Stuart


I did a google search on "yahoo group San Jose Del Cabo" and one of the results came back pointing to THIS (expatforum) forum -

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/21274-la-paz-mexico-bcs-3.html

Now that is a little dated - but on that page you will find a link to a yahoo group which is still in business (206 posts this month so far).


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

gringotim said:


> What about Home Depot, if you buy the items there they can also quote installation done by sub-contractors who do their installation work for them, and the work should be guaranteed, at least in Canada that's how it works.


Home Depot indeed does this in Mexico - at least at many stores, I don't know about all. Also, several of the department stores that sell such things have delivery/install packages. We bought some items at Walmart and they did the same thing. The nice thing about this is that if the installer breaks it, they return it and come back with a new one.

Be sure to tip the installers if they do a decent job because they get paid fairly poorly.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

It should be pointed out that the concept of returns and warranties in Mexico is MUCH different from what you might be used to NOB. Some places will only accept a return on the same day of purchase - and they will not give you back cash, just a store exchange. Home Depot might give you a week or so to return something - with receipt. Even if you buy something which has a sticker on it - in English - four year warranty - forget that. You might get a month if you are lucky.

We have had success returning things to Costco from time to time (in a timely manner).


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Home Depot in Mexico is pretty much the most expensive place to buy anything.


----------

